
Suggestions on solutions for static out going IP addresses on cloud computing? - tiburon
Working on a service running in AWS that communicates to a service on heroku and I am using AWS, do you know of a reliable solution that can allow to use a static outgoing IP, or how do you go about this problem?
======
mneil
NAT gateway with EIP. All outbound requests from your vpc will come from the
NAT IP.

